# Beano Drops Alternative



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

Does anyone know of liquid alternatives to Beano Drops (alpha-d-galactosidase)?Beano Drops (liquid) has been discontinued and replaced with Beano Meltaways. Sugar substitutes (like mannitol in Beano Meltaways) give me problems. Plus, I always have to take a ton of water for the Beano pills to even kind of work.I liked that Beano Drops are just one enzyme. Taking the enzyme pills with a bunch of different enzyme types in them gives me problems.Any suggestions would be appreciated.Thanks.


----------

